# .22 mag rounds



## rldevogt (Nov 21, 2011)

i just bought a marlin .22 mag what rounds should i use to take down a hig?


----------



## danlnga (Nov 21, 2011)

22 WMR might be a little light.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 21, 2011)

Ain't no problem with most stuff about anybody makes.
I'm partial to the CCI JHP in 40gr even though Remington and Winchester have a little better velocities. Just burns a little cleaner.
Head and neck shots will be no problem. 
Chest shots on a good one with a shield that's a different story, even for a 30-30 or better.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 21, 2011)

i use the CCI 40 grain full metal jacket round.  The velocity is 1,875 fps and it does a good job on hogs.


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 22, 2011)

i got hornady vmax 30 grain 2200 fps will that do or should i step up to a 40 grain hollow point?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 22, 2011)

rldevogt said:


> i just bought a marlin .22 mag what rounds should i use to take down a hig?



AWESOME!!!!

I like the Remington Accutip-v(From Wally world)

CCI's



> 22 WMR might be a little light.



Lame:swords:


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 22, 2011)

rldevogt said:


> i got hornady vmax 30 grain 2200 fps will that do or should i step up to a 40 grain hollow point?



At'd be just fine


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 22, 2011)

Use solid ammo you will be glad you did.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 22, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Use solid ammo you will be glad you did.


Exactly! Do not use Hollow points or plastic tipped bullets. I personally prefer Remington 40gr soft points. full metal jackets are also great. You want as much penetration as possible


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 22, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Use solid ammo you will be glad you did.





treemanjohn said:


> Exactly! Do not use Hollow points or plastic tipped bullets. I personally prefer Remington 40gr soft points. full metal jackets are also great. You want as much penetration as possible



I agree with these two 100%.


----------



## Cpanic222 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is a link I found with all the 22 mag ballistics.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rimfire_ballistics_table.htm


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the V-max bullets in my Marlin 25MN .22 mag for shooting groundhogs, yotes, long-range targets and stuff-but hogs are a different story. Get some 40 grain jacketed soft points, or even heavier if you can find them. You don't want to shoot a hog with a plastic-tipped exploding bullet. You want penetration. The CCIs are good.


----------



## oneholer (Jan 9, 2012)

In a marlin with the micro groove rifling, the CCI's powder foul horribly after 2 rounds. Use Winchester ammo and you will be much happier.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Jan 9, 2012)

CCI's should be fine for pigs with a well placed shot.  Higs on the other hand, I have no idea.......???


----------



## Mark R (Jan 10, 2012)

*.22 mag ammo*

i like the cci gamepoint . it is a jsp 40 grain bullet . the V max bullets might not give much penetration against the tough hides .


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2012)

oneholer said:


> In a marlin with the micro groove rifling, the CCI's powder foul horribly after 2 rounds. Use Winchester ammo and you will be much happier.



Are you getting paid to say that? Bout the only Ammo I'd stay away from would be Winchester..........

I do have to add that the only Winchester I used was in a small White box.........Bullets seemed a little beat up or rough looking. Snookman bought a box to use for sighting in his Scope; they were cheap.
The shells gave us fits trying to get them out with a Knife


----------



## oneholer (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Are you getting paid to say that? Bout the only Ammo I'd stay away from would be Winchester..........
> 
> I do have to add that the only Winchester I used was in a small White box.........Bullets seemed a little beat up or rough looking. Snookman bought a box to use for sighting in his Scope; they were cheap.
> The shells gave us fits trying to get them out with a Knife



no, i am just speaking from experience. The gray box 40 grain hollow points are real accurate and critters dont complain when shot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

oneholer said:


> In a marlin with the micro groove rifling, the CCI's powder foul horribly after 2 rounds. Use Winchester ammo and you will be much happier.



I've shot hundreds of CCI rounds through my Marlin and never noticed any horrible fouling. It'll shoot 1" or less groups at 100 yards with those CCIs after shooting dozens through it without cleaning. If anything, CCIs are some of the cleanest rimfire ammo I've shot. Remington rimfire shells are the only ones I've ever had fouling problems with.


----------



## oneholer (Jan 12, 2012)

maybe my 2marlins are just spoiled then. a friend of mine has had the same results.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

looks good


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've shot hundreds of CCI rounds through my Marlin and never noticed any horrible fouling. It'll shoot 1" or less groups at 100 yards with those CCIs after shooting dozens through it without cleaning. If anything, CCIs are some of the cleanest rimfire ammo I've shot. Remington rimfire shells are the only ones I've ever had fouling problems with.



^^^^^^^^^This x2...cept I love the Remington Accu-tip V's for longer range shooting...........my fave for sure! Shoot a pig with one, they will certainly Penetrate

Any CCI I have ever had, Never let me down!


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 22, 2012)

the hog wont be able to tell what hit him as long as you get it in the right spot


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 22, 2012)

> the hog wont be able to tell what hit him as long as you get it in the right



Bingo!!!!
It's 90 percent bullet placement and 10 percent bullet velocity, weight, diameter, etc.


----------



## camodano (Jan 22, 2012)

im going to be using a b/p rifle that will  be fine shouldnt it


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2012)

camodano said:


> im going to be using a b/p rifle that will  be fine shouldnt it



As a matter of fact...........it can, has and will work!

There are Break barrel air rifles that are sending a .17 caliber pellet REALLY FAST!  

Got some more


----------



## bownutz (Feb 5, 2012)

I too use a marlin. Its a 882ss and shoots winchester jhp and fmj's better than other loads including hornady and cci. Don't buy the winchester dyna p.oints in the white box. They are low velocity rounds. Good for squirrel but not much else. Polymer tipped bullets suck when it comes to penetration I would never use them on a hog. _


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 17, 2012)

I shoot the CCI total metal jacket. Head shots preferably


----------



## Rev.432 (Feb 19, 2012)

I took a hog in small game season using, CCI maxi-mag 40grain
wmr tmj. but I wanted something heavier, so I changed to
Federal game shock 50 grain jackeeted hollow point.
I like the way the 50 grain shoots. hope this helps.


----------

